# Tag Heuer Link (Jason Bourne)



## explorer2

Greetings!

Anybody have this watch?


----------



## wilfreb

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

hi i own it, awesome watch.


----------



## FoCsU

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

wilfreb.... you own a newer version, not the 2001 

edit. and for comparison, the 2001 Link.... face & bezel are very different...


----------



## wdrazek

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

I don't own it but I want it. Does that count?


----------



## explorer2

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*



FoCsU said:


> wilfreb.... you own a newer version, not the 2001
> 
> edit. and for comparison, the 2001 Link.... face & bezel are very different...


Thats my watch! Love it! Great to own since it was never the official Jason Bourne watch.:-!


----------



## explorer2

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

Here's my Tag.(Jason Bourne)


----------



## FoCsU

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*



explorer2 said:


> Thats my watch! Love it! Great to own since it was never the official Jason Bourne watch.:-!


well, actually, they never gave the actual model out to publicity, but "our" Link is in a very cool close-up shot in the first Bourne: Identity movie....
(bourne looking trough the case inside a swiss bank, you get a close up of this watch)
Also its featured nicely in the second film, 
(like the shot where he kisses Marie in India, the watch is facing straight to the camera)
but for some reason they show it only a few times in the last Ultimatum, but it clearly is the same model, the bezel & the position of the date window confirm it ;-)


----------



## mcop10

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

Very hard to find now. Tag had even updated that model but kept the same model number making things even more difficult. The newer edition of that model took away the 3 and 9 hour markings and just used hour indicator lines. This is model you'd be more likely to find:


----------



## FoCsU

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

yep, that was the 2002 if I remember right...
heres a few cool shots from Bourne: Identity b-)


----------



## crieff427

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

Beautiful watch, I have ordered one and it will be waiting for me when I get home. How have you been finding it; any negative points?


----------



## FoCsU

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*



crieff427 said:


> Beautiful watch, I have ordered one and it will be waiting for me when I get home. How have you been finding it; any negative points?


no negative points at all.

Mine has been an example watch all trough its life (7yrs), never lost time, never any quality issues etc...
I had it totally serviced/refurbished about a year ago, and now it even looks like new 

So no negativity from this end 

Did you order a mint condition Link? how much did you pay for it, and post pics when you get a hold of it


----------



## crieff427

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

I paid £1045 from a shop in the UK 2 days ago but am seriously thinking about getting a refund as I am being drawn to the CT1111BA0550. My personal feeling is I like the busier face and slightly more contoured angles of the older model.
Yours looks great, glad you are enjoying it. That's the main thing.
ps will keep you updated and forward a pic of whatever ends up on my wrist.


----------



## crieff427

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

Possibly replied to wrong person there - my apologies.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

this watch seems to appreciate/hold value very well compared to the other models which are almost identical except for dial colour or hour markers.


----------



## Dr_Gonzo

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

I have the version without the numbers (CT2111) and it has been a fantastic watch for over a decade. Personally, i like the 'less-busy' dial on the CT2111

I borrowed the pic, but it's the exact same watch as my Beloved


----------



## RDK

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*



Dr_Gonzo said:


> I have the version without the numbers (CT2111) and it has been a fantastic watch for over a decade. Personally, i like the 'less-busy' dial on the CT2111
> 
> I borrowed the pic, but it's the exact same watch as my Beloved


Big difference is: the Bourne watch is a quartz, yours is an automatic..

Nice one though |> It inspired me to buy my Link Calibre 16 chrono last year ;-)

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## marcusjchid

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*



FoCsU said:


> wilfreb.... you own a newer version, not the 2001
> 
> edit. and for comparison, the 2001 Link.... face & bezel are very different...


I have the silver faced one CT1112, these watches are gorgeous, like the blue faced one too


----------



## underpar

*Re: Tag Heuer Link(Jason Bourne)*

I have the Bourne, which is the CT-1111 Black dial.








Matt Damon has it also.


----------

